# OBM Odenwald Bike Marathon 2007



## pfalzbube (8. September 2007)

Hallo,

ist vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber wer kennt die Strecke des OBM ? Bin mal vor ein paar Jahren gefahren, da war die Langstrecke 80km und nicht sonderlich schwer. Das Höhenprofil seiht recht knackig aus, aber wie sind die Abfahrten ?

Danke , Oliver


----------



## racing-rogal (11. September 2007)

Hi

Die strecke ist alles in allem ziemlich einfach. Sind ein paar kleine trails dabei aber nichts wildes. 
Gibt noch einen längeren asphalt anstieg sonst fast nur schotter.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (13. September 2007)

Hi,

gilt die Aussage für alle Strecken ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## pfalzbube (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

ist die gleiche Strekce laut Höhenprofil. Kurzstrecke = 1 Runde, Mittelstrecke 2, Langstrecke 3 Runden. Kann das jemand bestätigen ?


----------



## Giant_Team (13. September 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist die gleiche Strekce laut Höhenprofil. Kurzstrecke = 1 Runde, Mittelstrecke 2, Langstrecke 3 Runden. Kann das jemand bestätigen ?





So war es auf jeden Fall im letzten Jahr.


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. September 2007)

So ist es auch noch, deshalb fahr ich Mittel - 2x reicht, 3x ist langweilig


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. September 2007)

Also die Strecke ist nicht so schlecht. Gut nicht extrem technisch, aber die Trails in den Hohlwegen fand ich super, die haben richtig Spaß gemacht. Und auch Uphills waren ja einige drin, fand den Anteil an schönen Wegen ganz OK!
Nur die Organisation war pures Chaos. Erstmal waren alle Starter Hobbyfahrer, zumindest lt. den Listen. Ausserdem spart man sich so die angekündigte Trennung (per Newsletter und auf der Homepage) zwischen Hobbyfahrern und Lizenzfahrern. Wenn keine Trennung angekündigt ist, ist das OK, aber schön ankündigen und dann doch nicht machen ist eigentlich ne Frechheit.
Bei der Siegerehrung wurden dann Leute vergessen, die Auslosung mit der Nr. des Transponderchips (keiner wußte natürlich wer nun gewonnen hat, wer merkt sich schon die Nummer des Transponderchips) war eine Farce! Ach ja und die Teamwertung hat man auch fast vergessen.
Gute Strecke, nette Veranstaltung auch von den Zuschauern her - aber katastrophale Organisation!!!!! Kein Wunder wenn die Leute aufgebracht sind und das Rennen nicht mehr fahren, aber dem Veranstalter scheints egal zu sein, schließlich war das nicht das erste mal - und die Teilnehmerzahlen sind wohl inzwischen auch auf die Hälfte runter...


----------



## pfalzbube (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

fand die Hohlwege auch recht "Nett". hatte vergessen Reifen zu wechseln und bin mit nem fast abgefahrenen Racing Ralph hinten gefahren, war dann teilweise recht haarig. Auch die 3 Runden waren nicht so übel, konnte auf der letzten dann noch einen Platz gut machen. Schade dass da so wenig Starter sind. Einziges Manko, die 1. Verpflegunf nach 10km und die nächste dann im Ziel, das war fast zu lange wenn man nur mit einer Flasche fährt. Bei der zweiten Zieldurchfahrt gabs dann auch keine Gefüllten Flaschen mehr und bis man die Flasche  mit diesem kohlesäureversetzten Schorle voll gemacht bekam verging auch ne Zeit.

Die Mädels im Maisfeld hätten etwas weniger anhaben können 

Die Zielverpflegung war nicht so toll und das "Geschenk".

Dafür hats bei dem wetter riesig Spass gemacht.

Oliver


----------



## doppelhac (16. September 2007)

Hey,

ne, das glaub ich ja jetzt nicht, oder  ? Die haben tatsächlich die Frechheit besessen, genau wie letztes Jahr trotz großer Ankündigung einer
Trennung von Hobyfahrern und Lizenzlern dieselbige unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen? (Klaus, Du hast ja zwischenzeitlich selber gemerkt, was ich mit der letztjährigen Verarschung meinte  ). Habe mich letztes Jahr aus demselben Grund voll aufgeregt; wenn keine Trennung angekündigt wird ist das voll o.k., da rechnet man ja dann auch nicht damit, aber da wurde es auch gross im Netz angekündigt und am Renntag wollten die dann nix mehr davon wissen. Habe mich ja voll beschwert und darauf kam lauter fadenscheiniges Gelabre. Ach ja, und in den Ausschreibungen, die dann am Renntag auslagen, war keine Rede mehr von einer Trennung ("Der Veranstalter behält sich nachträgliche Änderungen des Reglements vor  Klever, gelle). 

Solangsam finde ich auch, das grenzt an Betrug, eigentlich sollte man dagegen geschlossen vorgehen. Leider interessiert das die meisten Fahrer nur nicht (oder es fällt denen gar nicht auf, weil sie ja mit dem Sieg und den Platzierungen nix zu tun haben). Was meinst Du, würde es den Veranstaler treffen, wenn man über diese negative Vorgehensweise einmal die Sponsoren und die Medien vorort in Kenntnis setzen würde?

Ich hätte ja letztes Jahr gewonnen, es waren "nur" 4 Lizenlerinnen vor mir.

Hey, wenn ich dieses Jahr wieder mitgefahren wäre, ich glaube ich wäre Amok gelaufen. Ich war 100 % überzeugt, dass die das dieses Jahr nicht mehr wagen....

Achja, mein Eindruck vom Neckarsulm-Marathon  siehe im dortigen Forum...

L.G. Michaela


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. September 2007)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ne, das glaub ich ja jetzt nicht, oder  ? Die haben tatsächlich die Frechheit besessen, genau wie letztes Jahr trotz großer Ankündigung einer
> Trennung von Hobyfahrern und Lizenzlern dieselbige unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen? (Klaus, Du hast ja zwischenzeitlich selber gemerkt, was ich mit der letztjährigen Verarschung meinte  ). Habe mich letztes Jahr aus demselben Grund voll aufgeregt; wenn keine Trennung angekündigt wird ist das voll o.k., da rechnet man ja dann auch nicht damit, aber da wurde es auch gross im Netz angekündigt und am Renntag wollten die dann nix mehr davon wissen. Habe mich ja voll beschwert und darauf kam lauter fadenscheiniges Gelabre. Ach ja, und in den Ausschreibungen, die dann am Renntag auslagen, war keine Rede mehr von einer Trennung ("Der Veranstalter behält sich nachträgliche Änderungen des Reglements vor  Klever, gelle).
> ...



Doch, trotz Ankündigung und Newsletter haben die das voll durchgezogen. Sogar am Aushang hing ein Zettel mit der Ankündigung dass die besten Hobbyfahrer geehrt werden, letztendlich waren dann die Lizenzfahrer und die Hobbyfahrer gemeinsam in einer Wertung - und es gab noch zahlreiche andere  Chaosaktionen. Es haben sich sehr viele Fahrer beschwert, auch Leute von der Presse waren da. Ich hoffe das kommt rüber! Die Sponsoren zu informieren wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, für die ist das nämlich absolut keine Werbung bei so einem Veranstalter!!! Schade um die Strecke und das Rennen, bei guter Orga wär das echt prima!


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Doch, trotz Ankündigung und Newsletter haben die das voll durchgezogen. Sogar am Aushang hing ein Zettel mit der Ankündigung dass die besten Hobbyfahrer geehrt werden, letztendlich waren dann die Lizenzfahrer und die Hobbyfahrer gemeinsam in einer Wertung - und es gab noch zahlreiche andere  Chaosaktionen. Es haben sich sehr viele Fahrer beschwert, auch Leute von der Presse waren da. Ich hoffe das kommt rüber! Die Sponsoren zu informieren wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, für die ist das nämlich absolut keine Werbung bei so einem Veranstalter!!! Schade um die Strecke und das Rennen, bei guter Orga wär das echt prima!



ich denke die zusammenlegung ist das resultat der wenigen teilnehmer...geld für die lizenzler und sachgeschenke für hobbyfahrer hätte wohl zum völligen defizit für den veranstalter geführt...

so wie es jetzt gelaufen ist ist es "nur" eine frechheit, die halt einen faden beigeschmack der veranstaltung hinterlässt...eigentlich schade, denn wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, die strecke ist eigentlich ganz nett...und sogar 3 runden sind garnicht so langweilig...man kann ja unterschiedliches tempo fahren, und sich 3x mal an den hohlwegen probieren , was zb bei mir zu einem netten techniktraining führte   vor allem weil die etwas langsameren vorbildlich platz gemacht haben    

ok bei ner korrekten trennung zwischen hobby/lizenz ranglisten hätte ich vielleicht einen noch besseren platz wie den 5. auf dem papier stehen gehabt, aber an der objektiven leistung = zeit ändert das ja nix...

joe
ps 1...mein chip hatte die nr.31,war auf der rückseite drauf,ich hatte ja viel zeit zum inspizieren...hätte ich damit was gewonnen ?????

ps 2: vielleicht überrascht uns ja mal ein veranstalter damit, dass er am veranstaltungstag jedem 10 euro von der startgebühr wieder zurückgibt...kleiner aushang würde reichen...da wäre ich flexibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (17. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ich denke die zusammenlegung ist das resultat der wenigen teilnehmer...geld für die lizenzler und sachgeschenke für hobbyfahrer hätte wohl zum völligen defizit für den veranstalter geführt...
> 
> so wie es jetzt gelaufen ist ist es "nur" eine frechheit, die halt einen faden beigeschmack der veranstaltung hinterlässt...eigentlich schade, denn wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, die strecke ist eigentlich ganz nett...und sogar 3 runden sind garnicht so langweilig...man kann ja unterschiedliches tempo fahren, und sich 3x mal an den hohlwegen probieren , was zb bei mir zu einem netten techniktraining führte   vor allem weil die etwas langsameren vorbildlich platz gemacht haben
> 
> ...



Ähm wenn sie so weiter machen, müssen sie noch Männer und Frauen zusammenlegen um ne Wertung hinzubekommen! Mit so ner Aktion macht man keine Werbung für neue Fahrer, das spricht sich rum!!!
Wie Du schon sagst, an der Zeit ändert das nix, aber ich möchte das dann auch vorher wissen - und nicht das Gegenteil überall vor die Nase bekommen -  und was kosten die Sachgeschenke schon die man sonst als Hobbyfahrer bekommt??? Nix, das sind doch alles Spenden von Sponsoren - ich versteh das nicht, aber es gab ja auch sonst Chaos!
Die Strecke war echt in Ordnung, die Streckenposten auch - den Tabaktrail fand ich total lustig, sowas gabs auch noch nie, ausserdem gefällt mir die Landschaft gut, so mit den Weinberen und manch schöner Aussicht! Warum bekommt man das nicht sauber organisiert?

Ähm nö, die Chipnummer die die vorgelesen haben war wohl etwas länger, so 6-8 Stellen. Auf dem Ausdruck den man im Ziel bekommen hat (selbst das war bei mir ein Problem, weil eine Zwischenzeit fehlte) stand die auch drauf...

Ähm, ich glaub das werden wir wohl kaum erleben!


----------



## pille-palle (17. September 2007)

Servuz,

bin den OBM auch das erste mal gefahren. Die Strecke fand ich eigentlich auch recht nett. Aber ich hatte den gleichen Eindruck von der Organisation wie ihr.
Bei meiner ersten Zieldurchfahrt, sprich auf dem Weg in die zweite Runde, waren bereits die Bananen ausgegangen. Zudem hat dieses Chip ablesen bei den Zwischenstation genervt.
Naja, könnten eigentlich mehr draus machen!

greets pillepalle


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. September 2007)

pille-palle schrieb:


> Servuz,
> 
> bin den OBM auch das erste mal gefahren. Die Strecke fand ich eigentlich auch recht nett. Aber ich hatte den gleichen Eindruck von der Organisation wie ihr.
> Bei meiner ersten Zieldurchfahrt, sprich auf dem Weg in die zweite Runde, waren bereits die Bananen ausgegangen. Zudem hat dieses Chip ablesen bei den Zwischenstation genervt.
> ...



Gut, dann sind wir da ja nicht alleine! Aber ich dachte mir das schon, gab viele im Ziel die sich darüber beschwert haben...


----------



## easymtbiker (17. September 2007)

schade das alles hören zu müssen. dieser mara ist der nächste von meiner haustür, aber ein preis, dem die dortige orga+ starterpräsent absolut nicht gerecht wird, haben schon vor 2 jahren dafür gesorgt, das ich dort nicht mehr starte.
ärgerlich, das der veranstalter nicht draus lernt und tut mir leid für die vielen ehrenamtlichen helfer, die sich trotzdem reinhängen.


----------



## backfire (18. September 2007)

Kann mich dem Urteil der Vorredner nur anschließen, bin den Odenwald Marathon 2002 das erste und letzte mal gefahren wegen schlechter Orga und schlechtem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> schade das alles hören zu müssen. dieser mara ist der nächste von meiner haustür, aber ein preis, dem die dortige orga+ starterpräsent absolut nicht gerecht wird, haben schon vor 2 jahren dafür gesorgt, das ich dort nicht mehr starte.
> ärgerlich, das der veranstalter nicht draus lernt und tut mir leid für die vielen ehrenamtlichen helfer, die sich trotzdem reinhängen.



Ach Du hattest die Erfahrung auch schon? Doppelhac hat das von letztem Jahr auch so beschrieben, d.h. das geht jetzt schon jahrelang so - ist echt traurig. Kann man da nix machen, die Veranstaltung selbst ist ja echt schön, nur eben sollte die Organisation noch passen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (19. September 2007)

Ich bin den Marathon, trotz mir bekannter schlechter Kritik, dieses Jahr auch mitgefahren. Ich kanns leider nur bestätigen. Am meisten hat mich die Zeitnahme genervt. Hätte man mir in irgendeiner Form erklärt, daß die Chips mit einem Handgerät gescannt werden, hätte ich ihn nicht bombensicher unter meinem Lenker versteckt und dann nicht gut 1 Minute am Checkpoint verloren 

Da ich nur Kurzstrecke gefahren bin, kann ich zum Thema Verpflegung wenig sagen. Aber zumindest haben sie keine isotonischen Getränke gereicht. 

Die Strecke war zwar nicht anspruchsvoll, aber schön zum Heizen. Bei dem Preis wäre aber mal mindestens ein Alpenpanorama drinne gewesen, oder wenigstens das passende Trikot (das hätte aber 37,- Euro extra gekostet). Ich fahre die Strecke dann demnächst wieder als normale Tour, aber wohl nicht mehr als Marathon. Da gibt´s in der Heidelberger Umgebung viel bessere und günstigere Veranstaltungen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. September 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich bin den Marathon, trotz mir bekannter schlechter Kritik, dieses Jahr auch mitgefahren. Ich kanns leider nur bestätigen. Am meisten hat mich die Zeitnahme genervt. Hätte man mir in irgendeiner Form erklärt, daß die Chips mit einem Handgerät gescannt werden, hätte ich ihn nicht bombensicher unter meinem Lenker versteckt und dann nicht gut 1 Minute am Checkpoint verloren
> 
> Da ich nur Kurzstrecke gefahren bin, kann ich zum Thema Verpflegung wenig sagen. Aber zumindest haben sie keine isotonischen Getränke gereicht.
> 
> Die Strecke war zwar nicht anspruchsvoll, aber schön zum Heizen. Bei dem Preis wäre aber mal mindestens ein Alpenpanorama drinne gewesen, oder wenigstens das passende Trikot (das hätte aber 37,- Euro extra gekostet). Ich fahre die Strecke dann demnächst wieder als normale Tour, aber wohl nicht mehr als Marathon. Da gibt´s in der Heidelberger Umgebung viel bessere und günstigere Veranstaltungen.



Na welche denn? Die Gegend find ich eigentlich recht schön! Gib mal 'n paar Tipps...


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. September 2007)

Ist leider schon alles gelaufen:

Siedelsbrunn Marathon - http://marathon.bikemax.de/
Katzenbuckel Marathon - http://www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de/

Guck Dir die Preise an und laß Dir von einem Lokal sagen, daß die Strecken echt herrlich sind. Und trotz des beinahe lächerlichen Startpreises ist die Organisation beider Marathons echt spitze!


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. September 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ist leider schon alles gelaufen:
> 
> Siedelsbrunn Marathon - http://marathon.bikemax.de/
> Katzenbuckel Marathon - http://www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de/
> ...



Schade, naja vielleicht nächstes Jahr - geht ja nix über direkte Empfehlungen von anderen Bikern!


----------



## mspf (20. September 2007)

Der Veranstalter hat es endlich geschafft und die Hobbyfahrer sind nochmal in einer extra Ergebnisliste aufgeführt:
http://www.sportident-run.de/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20070915193816


----------



## Chris Hawk (20. September 2007)

Hallo, bin die Strecke auch mitgefahren und fande sie ziemlich schön ausgelegt. Ich kenne die meisten Wege, aber in der Reihenfolge fand ich es schon sehr genial gelegt. Ich denke das ich die Strecke noch zusammen bekomme, bin heute wieder einen Teil davon gefahren, aber hat vielleicht irgendjemand von euch die Route per GPS aufgezeichnet. (Vorzugsweise die Mittelstrecke, da die ja nach dem Zieldurchlauf ein wenig umgelegt war) Hatte nämlich meins vergessen beim Rennen mitzunehmen!  

Danke Gruß Chris


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. September 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter hat es endlich geschafft und die Hobbyfahrer sind nochmal in einer extra Ergebnisliste aufgeführt:
> http://www.sportident-run.de/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20070915193816



schön... aber ändert das irgendwas ? haben die hobby fahrer auf den ersten plätzen eigentlich was bekommen ? oder gab/gibt es für die lizenzfahrer in den alterswertungen kohle ?

bin durch die unterscheidung hobby/lizenz auf platz 2 gerutscht...peinlich genug weil ja 3 sog. "hobbyfahrer" vor mir waren... 

aber wie gesagt, die zeit bleibt halt dieselbe, egal wie man die wertung aufstellt -  und vergleichen tu ich mich eh nur mit mir selber bzw. damit ob ich mit meiner leistung zufrieden bin oder nicht...

joe
ps...ich war sehr zufrieden am sonntag...


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> schön... aber ändert das irgendwas ? haben die hobby fahrer auf den ersten plätzen eigentlich was bekommen ? oder gab/gibt es für die lizenzfahrer in den alterswertungen kohle ?
> 
> bin durch die unterscheidung hobby/lizenz auf platz 2 gerutscht...peinlich genug weil ja 3 sog. "hobbyfahrer" vor mir waren...
> 
> ...



Nö, ändern tut das gar nix, möcht wissen wer jetzt noch in die Ergebnisslisten schaut, und es werden natürlich keine "Preise" mehr ausgegeben oder irgendwas geändert - das muss gleich laufen, oder gar nicht - dann bitte aber auch nicht ankündigen, dann wärs ja OK!


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nö, ändern tut das gar nix, möcht wissen wer jetzt noch in die Ergebnisslisten schaut, und es werden natürlich keine "Preise" mehr ausgegeben oder irgendwas geändert - das muss gleich laufen, oder gar nicht - dann bitte aber auch nicht ankündigen, dann wärs ja OK!



 

sehe ich genauso...
eine unterscheidung hobby/lizenz macht für mich in den ergebnislisten eh keinen sinn,wer von den hobbyfahrern vor mir ist trainiert mindestens so intensiv und ernsthaft wie ich...

und wenn ich nächste saison mal keine lizenz beantrage bin ich sofort wieder hobby ??? das system gibts nur im radsport...das habe ich eh noch nie verstanden...

ala
joe


----------



## Giant_Team (21. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> haben die hobby fahrer auf den ersten plätzen eigentlich was bekommen ? oder gab/gibt es für die lizenzfahrer in den alterswertungen kohle ?


Ja, haben sie. Letztendlich wurden auf allen Distanzen immer die 3 schnellsten jeder AK geehrt, egal ob Hobby oder Lizenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (21. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Schade, naja vielleicht nächstes Jahr - geht ja nix über direkte Empfehlungen von anderen Bikern!



Finde ich auch. Und die kann ich dir echt wärmstens ans Herz legen. Also, vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, haben sie. Letztendlich wurden auf allen Distanzen immer die 3 schnellsten jeder AK geehrt, egal ob Hobby oder Lizenz.



ok...ist für mich immer noch die fairste lösung...aber sowas : _Es erfolgt eine Trennung in Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. _ darf man dann halt nicht in die ausschreibung machen,das sorgt für obige mißverständisse... und von meinem beruf her weiß ich dass unzufriedene kunden = gewesene kunden sind....

joe

ihr habt ja gut abgesahnt...ich hab den lukas bei der transgermany kennengelernt,als er sich für den carlos ein stück seines haarwuchses entledigt hat...insider wissen bescheid...hihi


----------



## Giant_Team (21. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ok...ist für mich immer noch die fairste lösung...aber sowas : _Es erfolgt eine Trennung in Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. _ darf man dann halt nicht in die ausschreibung machen,das sorgt für obige mißverständisse... und von meinem beruf her weiß ich dass unzufriedene kunden = gewesene kunden sind....
> 
> joe
> 
> ihr habt ja gut abgesahnt...ich hab den lukas bei der transgermany kennengelernt,als er sich für den carlos ein stück seines haarwuchses entledigt hat...insider wissen bescheid...hihi



War wirklich lustig, dem Lukas seine Rasieraktion  
Wir haben uns beim OBM richtig gut auf die Strecken aufgeteil, wobei ich Lukas auf der Lang recht gut ersetzen konnte. Im Gegenzug haben alle gestöhnt, als doch einige richtig schnelle Langdistanzler plötzlich Mittel gefahren sind.

Zur Orga wurde schon genügend gesagt, da schließ ich mich uneingeschränkt an - es gibt viel zu tun!


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> " wobei ich Lukas auf der Lang recht gut ersetzen konnte."



nettes understatement... 

find ich gut
joe


----------



## Giant_Team (21. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> nettes understatement...
> 
> find ich gut
> joe


 
Einzigste Bedingung war, 1. Berg Vollgas, die sogenannte "Lukastaktik". Und ich konnt´s einfach nicht fassen, das hat auch noch funktioniert.  

Er hat´s auf der Mittel paar Minuten später auch gemacht...


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, haben sie. Letztendlich wurden auf allen Distanzen immer die 3 schnellsten jeder AK geehrt, egal ob Hobby oder Lizenz.



Hast Du ein Glück!!! Es gab schon Rennen, wo der 1. im Ziel (war ne Mitteldistanz) ein Hobbyfahrer war, und der 2. platzierte war ein Lizenzler - da gabs die Kohle für den Lizenzfahrer, nicht für den Hobbyfahrer! Aber auch das ist OK, wenns eben so ausgeschrieben ist...


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Einzigste Bedingung war, 1. Berg Vollgas, die sogenannte "Lukastaktik". Und ich konnt´s einfach nicht fassen, das hat auch noch funktioniert.
> 
> Er hat´s auf der Mittel paar Minuten später auch gemacht...



die taktik ist gut...

probier ich morgen mal...

danke für den tipp...

schätze mal bis 1/3 des 1.anstieges kann ich die taktik voll durchhalten...aber was mache ich dann...also wenn mein puls bei 193 und meine muskulatur voll übersäuert ist ???

joe
wahrscheinlich ist die antwort " genau das im training üben" , oder gibts da noch ne andere lösung (vielleicht dann per pm...hihi)


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug haben alle gestöhnt, als doch einige richtig schnelle Langdistanzler plötzlich Mittel gefahren sind.



Echt??? Wer denn???


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> die taktik ist gut...
> 
> probier ich morgen mal...
> 
> ...



Nix PM, das möcht ich auch wissen, weil genau diese Taktik bei mir auch niemals funktionieren würde. Ich brauch zu lange um in Schwung zu kommen. Die 1. Stunde ist immer ätzend... . Aber ich versuch auch daran zu arbeiten, und mal doch was schneller anzugehen - bis jetzt klappts noch nicht so toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (24. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nix PM, das möcht ich auch wissen, weil genau diese Taktik bei mir auch niemals funktionieren würde. Ich brauch zu lange um in Schwung zu kommen. Die 1. Stunde ist immer ätzend... . Aber ich versuch auch daran zu arbeiten, und mal doch was schneller anzugehen - bis jetzt klappts noch nicht so toll...



Auch wenn ihr meist vor mir im Ziel seit, kenne ich das Problem genauso. Ich bin auch immer hin und hergerissen, ob ich am ersten Berg mit Vollgas rein soll.
-Kommt aber auch ein wenig auf das Profil an. Wenn ich es vorhabe, dann zwinge ich mich dazu, das Einfahren auf min. 40-45 min auszudehnen, dabei den Puls aber nur kurz über GA1 bringen (wenn ihr das nicht sowieso macht).
Wobei das Thema nur nix mehr mit dem Odenwald Bike Marathon zu tun hat...
SW


----------



## Giant_Team (24. September 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Wobei das Thema nur nix mehr mit dem Odenwald Bike Marathon zu tun hat...
> SW



@klaus & bikehumanumest: Seht ihr, ich darf euch hier schon gar keine Tips geben   och wie Schade 

Bei mir ists aber auch total unterschiedlich. In Neustadt hab ich eine ganze Runde gebraucht, um den Klaus abzuschütteln  

Aber trotzdem ein Tip: Probierts mal mit CC-Rennen. Da gehts vom Start weg einfach nur übelst ab. Und mit richtig warmfahren (ca. 1h mit EB´s) funktioniert das bei mir bestens.


----------



## Skunkworks (24. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @klaus & bikehumanumest: Seht ihr, ich darf euch hier schon gar keine Tips geben   och wie Schade



Jaja, als ob die Jungs Tips bräuchten...Aber im Ernst, das ist wirklich ein Thema, was auch im Trainingsbereich bei anderen ambitionierten Forumsteilnehmern auf Interesse stossen müsste.



Giant_Team schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ein Tip: Probierts mal mit CC-Rennen. Da gehts vom Start weg einfach nur übelst ab. Und mit richtig warmfahren (ca. 1h mit EB´s) funktioniert das bei mir bestens.



Man muss sie ja nicht gleich fahren, nur für bestimmte Rennen im Vorfeld entsprechend CC-mässig trainieren...


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. September 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Jaja, als ob die Jungs Tips bräuchten...Aber im Ernst, das ist wirklich ein Thema, was auch im Trainingsbereich bei anderen ambitionierten Forumsteilnehmern auf Interesse stossen müsste.
> 
> 
> Man muss sie ja nicht gleich fahren, nur für bestimmte Rennen im Vorfeld entsprechend CC-mässig trainieren...



stimmt schon...

wobei zwischen "rennen mit startnummer" und jeder art von training immer ein unterschied sein wird...

außer vielleicht du trainierst mit genau so guten leuten(zb giant-team) wie die die dir im rennen das hinterrad zeigen...dann ist die situation etwa die gleiche

rennhärte trainiert man am besten im rennen (superspruch oder ?)

joe


----------



## Skunkworks (24. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> wobei zwischen "rennen mit startnummer" und jeder art von training immer ein unterschied sein wird...


Stimmt, wobei man Rennen nicht zum Training fahren sollte. (Sagt der Trainer immer)




bikehumanumest schrieb:


> rennhärte trainiert man am besten im rennen (superspruch oder ?)


Jap, der ist schon gut, wobei ich noch etwas weiter in pathetische gehen würde: Rennhärte kann man nicht trainieren, man bekommt sie nur in Rennen geschenkt.  Man merkt, dass es eine lange Saison war


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @klaus & bikehumanumest: Seht ihr, ich darf euch hier schon gar keine Tips geben   och wie Schade
> 
> Bei mir ists aber auch total unterschiedlich. In Neustadt hab ich eine ganze Runde gebraucht, um den Klaus abzuschütteln
> 
> Aber trotzdem ein Tip: Probierts mal mit CC-Rennen. Da gehts vom Start weg einfach nur übelst ab. Und mit richtig warmfahren (ca. 1h mit EB´s) funktioniert das bei mir bestens.



Ooooch, das ist wirklich schade! Vorschlag zur Güte, Du erklärst mir das in Münsingen, indem Du mich einfach mitnimmst. Kann ich mich ggf. an Dir festhalten - oder Du schiebst mich ein wenig???    
Und das mit Neustadt ist etwas übertrieben, ich hab eine Runde geackert um an Dich ran zukommen um dann festzustellen, dass ich am Arsch bin und in der 2. Runde nimmer viel geht!
Hm CC bin ich dieses Jahr eins gefahren, da ging wirklich die Post ab, das bin ich Pulswerte gefahren, die ich sonst noch nie gesehen hab - aber das Rennen war ja auch nach 50min vorbei, da muss ich nicht viel einteilen. Mal sehen ob das im laufe der Zeit dann doch besser wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. September 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Jaja, als ob die Jungs Tips bräuchten...Aber im Ernst, das ist wirklich ein Thema, was auch im Trainingsbereich bei anderen ambitionierten Forumsteilnehmern auf Interesse stossen müsste.
> 
> 
> 
> Man muss sie ja nicht gleich fahren, nur für bestimmte Rennen im Vorfeld entsprechend CC-mässig trainieren...



Och, ich bin für Tipps immer dankbar, man lernt nie aus - und so lange fahr ich ja auch noch nicht, 5 Jahre sind zwar nicht wenig, aber es gibt einige die das doch schon länger betreiben. Ausserdem wenn man weiter kommen will, muss man neues ausprobieren und Vorschläge von anderen sind mal ein guter Anfang, ob das dann für einem auch passt ist ne andere Frage, die man nur durch ausprobieren rausbekommt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> stimmt schon...
> 
> wobei zwischen "rennen mit startnummer" und jeder art von training immer ein unterschied sein wird...
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso, die Pulswerte die ich im CC Rennen gefahren bin (ich hab durch einen blöden Kettenabwurf übers große Blatt die ersten 3 verloren und wollt unbedingt wieder ran) kann ich im Training nicht fahren, das geht irgendwie nicht. Bis 200 schaff ich das auch im Training, aber die 220 vom CC-Rennen krieg ich so nicht hin, da muss ein besonderer Anreitz her...


----------



## Giant_Team (24. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Bis 200 schaff ich das auch im Training, aber die 220 vom CC-Rennen krieg ich so nicht hin, da muss ein besonderer Anreitz her...



Ganz genau so ist es. Das sind einfach die Hormone. Glücklich der auch im Training in den SB kommt. Ich schaff das nur ganz ganz selten, im Rennen dagegen kein Problem. Bei der Hobby DM in Bad Salzdetfurth bin ich sogar noch über HF max gekommen.
Mal schaun wie wir das in Münsingen so hinbekommen. Aber so langsam find ich echt gefallen an der "Lukas Start Taktik"


----------



## Skunkworks (25. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Och, ich bin für Tipps immer dankbar, man lernt nie aus - und so lange fahr ich ja auch noch nicht, 5 Jahre sind zwar nicht wenig, aber es gibt einige die das doch schon länger betreiben. Ausserdem wenn man weiter kommen will, muss man neues ausprobieren und Vorschläge von anderen sind mal ein guter Anfang, ob das dann für einem auch passt ist ne andere Frage, die man nur durch ausprobieren rausbekommt.



Da bin ich zu 100% bei dir, man muss sich nur genau aussuchen, welcher Vorschlag zu einem passt: Beim Dünsberg-Marathon hat mir mein Kumpel, der auch die Strecke erstellt hat und dieses Jahr viele CC - Rennen fuhr, gesagt man solle gleich im ersten echten Anstieg im Dorf (kurz aber giftig) die Scheibe stehen lassen. Ich habe das die Woche davor mal ausprobiert, als wir die Runde abgefahren sind. Ergebnis: geht nicht, zuwenig Drehzahl, zuviel roter Bereich und das schon nach 3 KM... Ich habe dann im Rennen genau das Gegenteil gemacht und bin ganz locker, nur bis zur IAS, hochgefahren. Ist mir gut bekommen und ich konnte bis zum Ende attackieren.


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ganz genau so ist es. Das sind einfach die Hormone. Glücklich der auch im Training in den SB kommt. Ich schaff das nur ganz ganz selten, im Rennen dagegen kein Problem. Bei der Hobby DM in Bad Salzdetfurth bin ich sogar noch über HF max gekommen.
> Mal schaun wie wir das in Münsingen so hinbekommen. Aber so langsam find ich echt gefallen an der "Lukas Start Taktik"



Ja, so gehts mir auch! Na dann schau mal, DASS wir das hinbekommen .
Naja ich weiß nicht, mit der Lukas Start Taktik kann man zwar viel gewinnen aber auch verlieren, es muss einem liegen, wenn man alleine vornerausdonnert und dann der Pulk irgendwann doch wieder kommt sind die deutlich ausgeruhter, als wenn man vorne alleine im Wind hängt - wenn sie nicht kommen funktionierts natürlich gut  Mann muss es halt auch können und verkraften, ist sicher recht individuell ob das geht oder nicht. Bisher kam ich nie in die Verlegenheit


----------



## ansamalu (25. September 2007)

Hallo Leute

Chaos beim OBM - stimmt! Leider, starteten dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal aber die Organisation wird von Jahr zu Jahr chaotischer. Die Verantwortlichen sollten mal ein Praktikum in Kirchzarten beim dortigen Marathon absolvieren. Wir hatten uns mit elf Fahrern angemeldet (online natürlich) und auch dieses Jahr erlebten wir ein organisatorisches Fiasko vom Allerfeinsten. Die Devozialien waren wohl ebenfalls die Frechheit schlechthin - wo bleibt nur die ganze Kohle? Wir starten wohl nächstes Jahr nicht beim OBM - irgendwann ist halt mal Schluß mit Chaos in der Orga.

Schade drum aber vielleicht lernen es die Knaben dann einmal.

Gruß aus HD


----------



## atomic66 (26. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

was mich an der Orga ärgert, ist das man Sachen, bzw. Wertungen ausschreibt, auf die man sich dann meldet und vor Ort weiß keiner bescheid. Im meinem Fall geht es um die Kombi-Wertung zwischen dem RR-Rennen auf dem Hockenheimring und dem OBM.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## mac80 (27. September 2007)

Das mit der orga war schlecht! Da braucht man nun nicht mehr zu diskutieren!

Allerdings hab ich in eure Runde auch ein Respekt an die ehrenamtlichen Helfer gehört!?

Ich hatte eine Panne an der Verpflegungsstelle und da ist mir ein Fahrer unangenehm aufgefallen welcher den aufgenommenen Drink mit den Worten "der schmeckt *******" zu den Frauen zurückgeworfen hat! Dabei ist die Siffe natürlich auch teilweise auf der ausgelegten Nahrung gelandet!?
Zudem standen da mehrere kleine Kinder (u.a. auch der Familie) herum, die darauf erschrocken reagiert haben!

Wir sind zwar keine Memmen und ehrgeiz ist auch dabei aber "Du bist ja absolut Killer!?"

Wie war das noch mit den Helfern? Und den anderen Teilnehmern (wg. der versauten Nahrung?) Also nicht nur die Orga war beschissen!


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. September 2007)

mac80 schrieb:


> Das mit der orga war schlecht! Da braucht man nun nicht mehr zu diskutieren!
> 
> Allerdings hab ich in eure Runde auch ein Respekt an die ehrenamtlichen Helfer gehört!?
> 
> ...



das ist wohl wie im normalen leben :

nicht die ganze orga war beschi.....

nicht alle biker benehmen sich daneben...

trotzdem wird über den teil der orga,bzw. den einen der sich daneben benimmt natürlich besonderst disskutiert bzw. daraus dann ein urteil über die ganze orga bzw. alle biker abgeleitet...

desweiteren wirkt eine negative äußerung immer genauso wie 10 positive bzw. neutrale 

ich kenne das aus meinem (versicherungs-) geschäft...ein kunde der sich beschwert fällt mehr auf wie 10 zufriedene kunden (die oft halt garnichts sagen weil für sie ein guter service normal ist...)

warum sollte das im bikebereich anderst sein ?

und 

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. September 2007)

ansamalu schrieb:


> Schade drum aber vielleicht lernen es die Knaben dann einmal.
> Gruß aus HD



Schön wärs, wenn ich aber lese wie oft das schon passiert ist, schwindet die Hoffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (28. September 2007)

mac80 schrieb:


> Das mit der orga war schlecht! Da braucht man nun nicht mehr zu diskutieren!
> 
> Allerdings hab ich in eure Runde auch ein Respekt an die ehrenamtlichen Helfer gehört!?
> 
> ...



Naja, das es auch weniger "gute" Fahrer gibt, dürfte uns allen klar sein - oder?
In Singen hat einer die Helfer in der Verpflegung angebrüllt, weils keine Flaschen gab - bei SOG gabs noch nie Flaschen! Blöd zwar, aber die Helfer können nix dafür, sondern die Orga! Beim OBM gabs genug die ihren Abfall während der Fahrt entsorgt haben (leere Flaschen und vor allem leere Gelpäckchen etc.) - eigentlich ein Grund für Disqualifikation - steht in wirklich jeder Ausschreibung. Man überlegt manchmal ob man das sogar melden soll, aber dann heißt es wieder das ist unsportlich!!! Also da gibts sicher auch was zu verbessern - aber eigentlich ist das auch schon wieder die Sache einer guten Orga sowas entsprechend kund zu tun und ggf. auch zu ahnden...


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. September 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> das ist wohl wie im normalen leben :
> 
> nicht die ganze orga war beschi.....
> 
> ...



Naja, das ist im ganzen Leben so, nicht kritisiert ist genug gelobt!!! Das kenn ich von der Arbeit, im Privatleben und überhaupt! Und dass es "unter uns" auch Schweine gibt ist eh klar, aber wie schon gesagt, die Fahrer können wir kaum ändern, bei der Orga können wir wenigstens versuchen Einfluß zu nehmen (auch wens oft nix nutzt) - wenn eben gar zuviel daneben geht. Übrigends sind die Helfer vor Ort für mich nicht die Orga - weil die meist eh ehrenamtlich sind und eben auf Anweisungen und Infos der Orga angwiesen sind (vom Essen und Trinken mal ganz abgesehen, das stellt ja auch die Orga zur Verfügung - also sie besorgt es).


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. September 2007)

Hi Bikehumanumest

*die taktik ist gut...*



*probier ich morgen mal...*

Mal schaun ob ich die beim nächsten Rennen auch mal probier. Nee lieber nicht, ist zu krass. 

*danke für den tipp...

schätze mal bis 1/3 des 1.anstieges kann ich die taktik voll durchhalten...aber was mache ich dann...also wenn mein puls bei 193 und meine muskulatur voll übersäuert ist ???
*

Genau, ist zu derb! - daher wohl eher: "Am 1. Berg *fast* Vollgas!" 

*joe
wahrscheinlich ist die antwort " genau das im training üben" , oder gibts da noch ne andere lösung (vielleicht dann per pm...hihi)*

  

Grüße


----------



## Skunkworks (1. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Beim OBM gabs genug die ihren Abfall während der Fahrt entsorgt haben (leere Flaschen und vor allem leere Gelpäckchen etc.) - eigentlich ein Grund für Disqualifikation - steht in wirklich jeder Ausschreibung. Man überlegt manchmal ob man das sogar melden soll, aber dann heißt es wieder das ist unsportlich!!!



Ich habe mal einen Fahrer darauf hingewiesen, dass seine er seine Flasche nicht im Wald entsorgen und sie gefälligst wieder holen soll. Er hat mich wüst beschimpft. Ich habe mich so geärgert, dass ich im versprochen habe dies zu melden, was ich auch getan habe. Konsequenz? Nichts- der Typ tauchte in den Ergebnislisten ganz normal auf.
Wenigsten konnte ich mich wenigstens über den massiven Kettenklemmer freuen, den er hatte. -Und dass er (mehr als die Dauer eines Kettenklemmers) nach mir im Ziel war.

SW


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Oktober 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Fahrer darauf hingewiesen, dass seine er seine Flasche nicht im Wald entsorgen und sie gefälligst wieder holen soll. Er hat mich wüst beschimpft. Ich habe mich so geärgert, dass ich im versprochen habe dies zu melden, was ich auch getan habe. Konsequenz? Nichts- der Typ tauchte in den Ergebnislisten ganz normal auf.
> Wenigsten konnte ich mich wenigstens über den massiven Kettenklemmer freuen, den er hatte. -Und dass er (mehr als die Dauer eines Kettenklemmers) nach mir im Ziel war.
> 
> SW



Ja, da hast Du eigentlich recht, auf der einen Seite will man keinen anschmieren, auf der anderen Seite ist klar, dass man das Zeug nicht wegschmeist, das ist Sauerei! Wenn der Veranstalter dann aber nix macht, ist natürlich wieder alles für die Katz!


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Oktober 2007)

Und wenn Tage und Wochen später Spaziergänger und Wanderer die Strecke langgehen und anhand des Abfalls an der Strecke sehen müssen, daß dort ein MTB-Rennen veranstaltet wurde, dann begehen wir Image-Selbstzerstörung. 

Die Spuren, die man nicht verhindern kann wie Reifenspuren, sind schon Zeugnis eines Rennens genug. 
Wohl kann der Umwelt weitaus Schlimmeres widerfahren als an sich harmlose Fahrradreifenspuren im Wald; aber es gibt genug empfindliche Leute, bei denen sowas die Gemüter stark erhitzt. Und durch die vermeidbare Zugabe von Abfall giesst man da nur Öl ins Feuer.


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Oktober 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Und wenn Tage und Wochen später Spaziergänger und Wanderer die Strecke langgehen und anhand des Abfalls an der Strecke sehen müssen, daß dort ein MTB-Rennen veranstaltet wurde, dann begehen wir Image-Selbstzerstörung.
> 
> Die Spuren, die man nicht verhindern kann wie Reifenspuren, sind schon Zeugnis eines Rennens genug.
> Wohl kann der Umwelt weitaus Schlimmeres widerfahren als an sich harmlose Fahrradreifenspuren im Wald; aber es gibt genug empfindliche Leute, bei denen sowas die Gemüter stark erhitzt. Und durch die vermeidbare Zugabe von Abfall giesst man da nur Öl ins Feuer.



Naja, da hast Du völlig recht, aber was dagegen machen? Wirklich jedesmal "petzen" und versuchen über Disqualifizierung was zu erreichen, oder hoffen, dass die Leute von alleine vernünftig werden?


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja, leider kann man nur appellieren. Aber ich muss sagen daß ich in allen bisher teilgenommenen Marathons seit 2000 sehr wenig Schmutzfinken beobachtete. 

Ein wirklich akutes Problem ist das nicht unbedingt, aber trotzdem wird es bei jedem Rennen verständlicherweise immer Leute und Anwohner aus der Region geben, die den Rennveranstaltungen gar nichts abgewinnen können und dem ganzen negativ gegenüber stehen. Und das ist völlig ok und verständlich und muss man vollauf akzeptieren!! Und diese Leute sollte man nicht auch noch zusätzlich verärgern, wenn man zusätzlich auch noch überflüssige Hinterlassenschaften wie eben Abfall oder übertriebene Bremsspuren hinterlässt.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Fahrer darauf hingewiesen, dass seine er seine Flasche nicht im Wald entsorgen und sie gefälligst wieder holen soll. Er hat mich wüst beschimpft.


was n idiot! 
extrem- leichtbau... was wiegt ne leere flasche? 200g? weniger? die wegwerfen hat bestimmt tierische auswirkungen auf die bergaufleistung.....
um welchen platz hat denn der kasper gekämpft? 50 abwärts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> was n idiot!
> extrem- leichtbau... was wiegt ne leere flasche? 200g? weniger? die wegwerfen hat bestimmt tierische auswirkungen auf die bergaufleistung.....
> um welchen platz hat denn der kasper gekämpft? 50 abwärts?



Naja ich bin eigentlich auch Leichtbaufreak, aber die Flasche geht trotzdem mit bis zur Verpflegung irgendwo hörts echt auf - sind übrigends bei Plastikflaschen unter 100g! Hab meine mal durchgewogen, die leichteste 0.75l Flasche liegt bei 70g und ich hab eigentlich nur so geschenkte


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja ich bin eigentlich auch Leichtbaufreak, aber die Flasche geht trotzdem mit bis zur Verpflegung irgendwo hörts echt auf - sind übrigends bei Plastikflaschen unter 100g! Hab meine mal durchgewogen, die leichteste 0.75l Flasche liegt bei 70g und ich hab eigentlich nur so geschenkte



Hi !

Also ich hab bisher bei Rennen hier im Schwarzwald nur sehr wenig Leute gesehen, die ihre Flaschen/Riegel/Gelpäckchen und anderes im Wald "entsorgt" haben aber es ist auf jeden Fall nicht gut.
Naja zum Glück sinds nur so wenige.

Klar, z.B. die Flaschen von Sponser aber auch viele andere sind so leicht, auf die paar Gramm kommts echt nimmer an!   

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

